# MidwayUSA now carries Archery Products!



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

For Further Information Contact:	Date: June 02, 2010
Aaron Oelger	For Release: Upon Receipt
(573) 447-5113


MidwayUSA now carries Archery Products!

Columbia, MO

MidwayUSA, a catalog and Internet retailer offering Just About Everything℠ for Shooting, Reloading, Gunsmithing and Hunting, is pleased to announce the expansion of the hunting line to now include archery gear.



“Over the past four years, MidwayUSA has offered Customers a diverse selection of hunting products. In fact, we currently offer over 9,000 hunting products encompassing 250 different brands,” says Don Seitz, Product Line Manager for MidwayUSA’s Hunting Department. “This year, we’re excited to expand our hunting lineup into Archery with the launch of over 1,400 name brand, archery products from some of the hottest and most-respected manufacturers in the industry. Every member of our hunting team is a dedicated bow hunter, and we’ve used this experience and passion to put together a selection of archery products we believe Customers are looking for.”

This archery expansion provides Customers an extensive product selection including: 

•	250 arrows and arrow shafts
•	185 broadheads and points 
•	125 archery sights
•	91 shooting releases
•	53 quivers
•	71 archery targets 
•	33 bow cases
•	50 bow tuning products 

Bow hunters will find MidwayUSA also offers a large selection of treestands and blinds, camo clothing, scents and scent elimination products and trail cameras. 

“We started selling hunting gear in 2007, and since then, Customers have often asked if MidwayUSA was going to carry archery gear,” says Larry Potterfield, Founder and CEO, MidwayUSA. “Over the last year we’ve been working with some really great archery manufactures, and now I’m really excited to offer Customers a great line of archery products.” 
For more information about MidwayUSA or the new archery product line, please visit midwayusa.com/archery or call 1-800-243-3220.


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

Midway has always impressed me with their prices and shipping on firearms related items. 

I got their recent flyer and their prices on Apex, Truglo, etc. seemed pretty good!


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

you gotta love one stop shopping!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Midway is awesome....just wish they would open a retail store, that would be super nice. 

I do enjoy the 2 day shipping though to KS or MO. :thumbs_up


----------



## jersey bob (Oct 18, 2003)

mdewitt71 said:


> Midway is awesome....just wish they would open a retail store, that would be super nice.
> 
> I do enjoy the 2 day shipping though to KS or MO. :thumbs_up


NJ in 2 days too! Very impressive.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

:thumbs_up Good deal always have great service from them.


----------

